# Como conectar 2 parlantes de 15" y 2 tweeter



## marcborghi

Hola yo soy nuevo por aca y abro este tema por que no encontre lo que necesito saber les explico:
                tengo una caja armada (similar a los que usan los dj) con 2 parlantes de 15" 150w rms c/u y 2 tweeter bala de 70w rms c/u todo de 8 ohms y tengo una potencia de 300+300w casera, lo que necesito es saber como puedo conectar todo para una sola salida de la potencia ya que la otra no funciona, espero me haya expresado bien y espero una colaboracion para solucionar mi problema.

  gracias un abrazo


----------



## flara

hola marcborghi, vamos a ir por partes dices que tienes un amplificador de 300W rms por canal y que uno de ellos no funciona, los 300W con que impedancia de carga?, ¿cual es la impedancia minima que soporta el amplificador? segun sea esto podremos reconectar la caja para sacarle mayor partido al equipo.

En principio puede acer un montaje mixto con los 4 altavoces para que la impedancia sea de 8 ohm.


----------



## Fogonazo

marcborghi dijo:
			
		

> ....como puedo conectar todo para una sola salida de la potencia ya que la *otra no funciona*,....




¿ Y por que mejor no consultas sobre como reparar la etapa fallecida ?


----------



## marcborghi

Hola flara yo compre el equipo de segunda mano y mi amplificador es un armado casero y no me dieron muchos detalles al comprarlo solo la potencia que brinda el unico dato que tengo, el amplificador ya se lo lleve a mi tecnico para repara el otro canal y que averigue la impedancia ni bien me lo diga te lo hago saber. gracias.-


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueno segun me dices tienes 4 impedancias de 8 ohms cada una. estos amplificador como el que tienes por lo general tiene impedancias de 8 ohms o 16 ohms. Si quieres concectar los 2 parlantes mas los 2 tweeters en una sola salida, no está mal, y la forma de hacerlo es la siguiente:
cuando conectas 2 impedancias en serie las mismas se suman: 8+8 =16 ohms
cuando conectas dos impedancias en paralelo, las mismas se multiplican y se dividen entre su suma: 8x8 / 8+8 = 64 / 16 = 4Ohms

ahora, como hacemos para obtener 8 ohms con 4 impedancias de 8? simple. primero conectas en paralelo cada parlante con su tweeter, y luego estos dos grupitos de parlantes y tweeter se conectan en serie. de esta forma tendras 4 ohms en cada grupito, lo cual al conectar en serie se sumaran y daran 8 ohms.

espero haber sido de ayuda, t mando un dibujito igual por si no entendiste bien.


----------



## thors

lo que dice DJ draco es verddad pero tambien es verdad que el sonido resultante es pesimo ..

debes usar crossover para que a cada parlante se exite con la potencia y frecuencia adecuada ...
y de paso ajustas la impedancia .

saludos


----------



## marcborghi

Gracias DJ DRACO, por otro lado THORS: todavia no probe el equipo lo estoy armando si vos decis que es pesimo el sonido resultante por favor dame una sugerencia de como armar un crossover ya que sobre ese tema no se nada de nada.

gracias a todos

un abrazo


----------



## DJ DRACO

miren muchachos, una vez desarme un stereo de un auto muy muy viejo, el cual tenia un amplificador a transistores, y le coloque mas de 12 parlantes, lo recuerdo bien. la cuestion esta en que si la impedancia que necesita el amplificador, (sea cual sea), y la impedancia resultante de los parlantes (la cantidad que fuese), son iguales o lo mas proximas posibles, el sonido tiene que salir a maxima potencia sin distorcion ni problemas.

es mas, yo coloque todos los parlantes en un solo bafle, de fibrofacil q construi yo. una paparruchada, pero andaba a full.


----------



## marcborghi

Hola a todos disculpen la tardanza en comentar mi resultado, bueno conecte todo segun el grafico de DJ DRACO pero al hacerlo sonar no me suenan los graves o sea en ves de sonar los graves hace prrr prrr probe con otros parlantes y lo mismo tambien conecte un par de cuatriaxiales pionner de 4 ohm en serie para llegar a ocho y ahi sonaban de lujo esto puede ser por alguna conexión o puede ser por mi amplificador a tambien quise corroborar con un tester la impedancia del bafle para ver si realmente quedaba en 8 ohm pero no me marca nada esto puede ser por los filtros del tweester? bueno espero que entiendan mi explicacion cualquier cosa no duden en preguntar por si llegue a omitir algo.

gracias y un fuerte abrazo.

Mar'c


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

yo pienso que lo que hiciste fue conectar en serie todo y no te diste cuenta de los condensadores de los twetter, ahi que mirar la potencia maxima que soportan los twetter al hacer el arreglo que sugirio dj draco, par hacer que le llegen la potencia decuada sin quemarlos...
cordial saludo para todos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

claro, porque segun el diagrama, cada woofer va con un tweeter en paralelo, y luego unes estos dos grupos en serie.
la cosa es que los tweeter deben llevar una proteccion, que es un capacitor electrolitico no polarizado de 4,7uF, que va desde el positivo al negativo del tweeter.

pero los graves deberian sonar igual, sin ningun problema.


----------



## maxidb

Buen día, tengo 4 cajas con 2 woofers de 12” y 2 tweeters bala de titanio cada una (Estamos hablando de parlantes de 2 vias, ya que no tengo reproductor de medios).
Mi duda es sobre el conexionamiento interno, x que sospecho que no le estoy sacando el máximo provecho a los reproductores.
Estas cajas son amplificadas por un Technics SU-VX800 de 175w RMS x4…que acepta impedancias desde 2 ohms hasta 30 y pico creo. El amplificador posee canales A y B, y la posibilidad de utilizar A+B (que es lo que estoy utilizando ahora ya que tengo conectadas las 4 cajas “2 en A y 2 en B”….Los reproductores son todos de 8 ohms.
Cada caja contiene:
2 woofers 12” 200w RMS
2 tweeters bala Pyramid TW47 (ya vienen con el condensador crossover).

Adjunto imagen de como estan conectadas actualmente (perdon por la desprolijidad pero lo hize asi nomas en Paint). Las lineas mas gruesas indicarian el cable ya afuera de la caja digamos..las mas finitas serian una vez dentro de la caja . Lo que esta en azul son los condensadores crossover que ya vinieron con los tweeters

Espero sus comentarios para ver si hay una mejor forma de conexión y aprovechar mejor los reproductores.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Así como lo tienes conectado, debería de darte una impedancia nominal de 4ohm!

También te puedes pasar unas leídas para que le hagas un crossover al woofer con una bobina!

Con respecto a lo que explicaba DJ DRACO allá arriba de que un tweeter 8ohm mas un woofer 8ohm en paralelo baja a 4ohm no es cierto, generalmente esa configuración nunca bajará de los 8ohm ya que los parlantes que reproducen frecuencias muy altas andan en impedancias muy altas!

Aunque creo que por lo antiguo del comentario, ya DJ DRACO debe de considerar este conocimiento!


----------



## gaston sj

me parece que te confundiste... que sea un transductor para frecuencias altas no quiere desir que tengan impedancias altas...


creo...yo diria que un trasductor para altas frecuencias tendra menor impedancia a altas frecuencias - subiendo su impedancia alas bajas frecuencias ..  con un woofer ..a frec mas alta mas imp--frec mas baja imp mas baja..


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> ...yo diria que un trasductor para altas frecuencias tendra menor impedancia a altas frecuencias - subiendo su impedancia alas bajas frecuencias ..  con un woofer ..a frec mas alta mas imp--frec mas baja imp mas baja..



Mas claro no lo pudiste haber escrito!

Voy a dar un ejemplo, tomando como referencia 2 (dos) escalas de herziaje:

Impedancias para tweeter 8ohm: para 16Khz tendrá 8ohm - para 40Hz tendrá 100ohm.

NOTA: Las impedancias y los Hz tomados son como referencia, no son nada estándar, es como para terminar de explicar lo que planteó *gaston sj*

PD: Yo quise tratar de decir algo así, pero vi que en vez de aclarar, obscurecí mas 

De todos modos este planteamiento se sigue manteniendo: *un tweeter ó driver de compresión de 8ohm mas un woofer 8ohm en paralelo no bajaría a 4ohm en su mínima impedancia!*

Gracias que es un foro y están muchos para corregir!


----------



## dov

DJ DRACO dijo:


> claro, porque segun el diagrama, cada woofer va con un tweeter en paralelo, y luego unes estos dos grupos en serie.
> la cosa es que los tweeter deben llevar una proteccion, que es un capacitor electrolitico no polarizado de 4,7uF, que va desde el positivo al negativo del tweeter.
> 
> pero los graves deberian sonar igual, sin ningun problema.



hola un placer es el leer sus sabias respuestas quisiera saber si me podria ayudar en una duda que tengo es que poseo un sintoamplificador pioneer año 80  es de 50rms por canal tiene 4 canales con un sistema ayb  separado o junto ahora quisiera saber que parlantes o woofer o bafles podrian ir sin reventar los bafles yni quemar el sinto de cuanto rms minimo puedo poner y cuanl seria lo maximo en rms de los bafles desde ya muchas gracias  saluy orli


----------



## sergio rossi

buen dia orli. Por las dudas postea el modelo del sinto que tenes, pero en gral la potencia de los parlantes con que sea entre un 10 y 20 % mas que la que te tira el ampli es suficiente ( porque normalmente no lo vas a usar a full todo el tiempo lo mas seguro es que le estes tirando una tercera parte de su potencia). El tema de la doble salida sistema A y B depende del equipo pero normalmente es para poner dos sistemas de parlantes por separado  pero ojo se sigue escuchando en estereo no es cuadrafonico.  Con respecto a los parlantes tambien podrias poner bafles de menor potencia teniendo cuidado de no darle a la salida del ampli mas potencia de la que los bafles soportan ( por ej. bafles de 30w rms te imlicarian no exederte de los mismos wats a la salida del ampli).  todo va en la rosca que le quieras dar.  Yo por ej. tengo un marantz de 85wats por canal y hasta hace poco le tenia colocado bafles de 40w rms ( si no los pasas de potencia no los quemas) espero serte de ayuda un abrazo.


----------



## mda1961

Yo tengo 4 amplificadores Sansei 880A 40 + 40 watts RMS, 2 bafles Elite de Ranser de 7 vias, 4 Sansei 500 de 4 vias 5 reproductores, 2 Sansei 600 de 3 vias, 2 LEEA originales de dos vias con bocina tweatter.

El dia que conecté todo eso cada quedo sordo, asi que solo uso un Sansei 880A de 40 + 40 watts con 2 bafles Sansei SS500 de 4 vias y 2 Sansei SS600 de 3 vias, cada bafle tiene 8 ohms a la bornera.

Los conecté de ésta manera: una salida estereo de potencia a un par de SS500, la otra salida estereo a los 2 SS500 en serie con los SS600, cuando llevo todo a la salida del ampli. me da 8 ohms, y el equipos anda de 10 con su fidelidad caracteritica mas la potencia real de sus RMS, es todo cuestión de conexión y calidad en los equipos.


----------

